# brushless motor roll-out & gears



## speed crazy (Aug 15, 2009)

i've been out of racing for quite a long time,i ran a 27t motor with 6 cell nicad & was turning 5.4 sec laps on a 245' oval,had a spur of 116,pinion 33.now i'm using a 21.5 novak ss pro,with a lrp spx comp esc.i need help with roll-out & gears.i'm also using thunderpower 3200 40c li-po


----------



## GearboxGraphics (May 11, 2009)

Unlike the old 27T, which used a huge spur and small pinion for torque, the Novak 21.5's really like the high RPM over the torque, especially on a semi-larger track like you are running on.

I run on a track a good bit bigger than yours (I race at Easley) about a 365' runline I think and I am running a 88/57 gear combo. That equals a 1.54 gear ratio. You also have to take into consideration your speedo, the timing you are putting in with that speedo, as well as the timing that you are putting into the motor (on the motor itself).

Your best bet is to ask the fast guys around there and see if they can get you in the ballpark. Just be sure that you ask someone that is running equipment comparable to yours.

I have found that these Novak brushless motors really like to be wound out with high RPM to perform well. On smaller tracks, that may not apply as well as it does on the bigger track I race on. We never let off the throttle, so winding it up tall is the way to go to keep the momentum up.

--Cory


----------



## KOZ (Mar 8, 2002)

depending on track but start rollout around 3.65 with a 2 cell 21.5 car,also depending on what car\pod on our gen3's we usually have a 90t spur.


----------

